# Dog Food Analysis



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Check out this web site if you are interested in seeing the quality of food you feed your furry four legged friends! While it won't tell you if the food is safe with all this mess right now it will give you a good idea on the quality. One thing I have learned is to look for food that is made with "human grade ingredients".

www.dogfoodanalysis.com









Hope this helps with all your inquiring minds!

Kristen


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We feed Zul Eukanuba for Labs...it was not reviewed.


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We feed Zul Eukanuba for Labs...it was not reviewed.


I found it under the 2 star dry dog. 
Shhh.. we won't tell Zul. (Our big dog likes the Costco brand!)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Barron6pack said:


> We feed Zul Eukanuba for Labs...it was not reviewed.


I found it under the 2 star dry dog. 
Shhh.. we won't tell Zul. (Our big dog likes the Costco brand!)
[/quote]

Two is better then one...


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

And think about the food our dogs ate when we were kids. Could that even qualify as food?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The Costco Brand (Kirkland Signature) is in the 3 star list. We using the Nutro Lamb and Rice, which is also in the 3 star.

Tim


----------



## ctater66 (Sep 22, 2006)

How come 'Ol Roy isn't on the list? Were do you find thes top rated brands anyhow. I've never heard of most of them. Don't come from Wally Word you can be sure.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks....this is helpful. I spoke with a friend of ours at the Natural Pet store yesterday and she said they have been soooo busy with new customers because of the recalls. With little to no regulation of the pet food industry it is really up to us to keep a watchful eye. She also mentioned that there is the potential for about 5 more recalls. They have stopped sales on several brands/types after the recall earlier this week.

Tricia


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

ctater66 said:


> The Costco Brand (Kirkland Signature) is in the 3 star list. We using the Nutro Lamb and Rice, which is also in the 3 star.
> 
> Tim


If I am remembering correctly. the Kirkland Signature is made by the Diamond Company. They also had a huge recall last fall but it didn't affect the Kirkland brand. On a side note, our cat turned up her nose at a high end brand for the Costco cat food. Go figure!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We switched our dog to the Pinnacle brand (4 stars) a few months back (prior to these recalls). It is expensive but she was apparently allergic to something in the other food. The vet suspected the gluten, but couln't be sure. Anyway, she is a happier dog. She was always hungry before and was overweight. With the change we could actually reduce portion size and she is no longer hungry. She has lost ~5 lbs and is one happy Beagle! It definetly showed me the advantage of some of these specialty brands.... They are worth it for your 4 legged family members.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

> ......health issues (that is what you get with a purebred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I've got to take exception to that. _ANY_ dog can have health issues regardless of breed type or mix. The difference (in health) is that, with a _carefully planned_ breeding by an _expereinced and reputable breeder_ of an identifiable breed (dog or cat), the off-spring will be far less prone to whatever that breed's medical tendencies may be. Reputable breeders  spend an enormous amount of time, money, and energy carefully selecting a future litter's sire & dam - including thoriugh examination of the health history of all dogs within each bloodline. A reputable breeder's  interest is in improving their breed, not simply making more puppies or money. Each puppy within any litter is an individual creature, just as each of us are, and each will have differing health, temperment, and behaviors. Unfortunately, genetics is not always a 'given' and, no matter how careful a breeder may be, some of the puppies (or kittens) may have 'issues'. .... and did I mention _reputable breeders_?

OK - - getting down off the podium now


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> > ......health issues (that is what you get with a purebred
> >
> >
> >
> ...


Well said Wolfie ....








I agree 1000%!! Thank You!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We feed Hills Prescription Diet C/D due to one of our dogs having Urinary Bladder stones twice. Apparently she is a little susceptible to Potassium. The boy, same parents, has no problem. However I think I may have figured the problem out. We soften our water with potassium. When that hit me, I immediately dumped their water, and opened a bottle of spring water. They now drink spring water exclusively.

The things we do for our 4 leggeds.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow! I never knew dogs were so picky.

I just figured any animal that licked it's own butt and drank out of the toilet could eat about anything. 
Who knew?









Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

mswalt said:


> Wow! I never knew dogs were so picky.
> 
> I just figured any animal that licked it's own butt and drank out of the toilet could eat about anything.
> Who knew?
> ...


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> > ......health issues (that is what you get with a purebred
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm highly suspicious of any site that purports to present scientific data, but does not give any details on what criteria they used for the analysis and what their method was. Further, unless I missed it, this site doesn't say who these people are.

I am only left to conclude that they somehow make money off of the one, two and three star foods.

That said, and assuming that they are accurate, I liked the publishing of the ingredient lists in one spot. I was dismayed with the "ratings" and "analysis". I was further dismayed with the lack of a search feature.

Ed


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> > ......health issues (that is what you get with a purebred
> >
> >
> >
> ...










You go girl!

There is good and bad in every businuse ......that is why you always Need to be sure you are getting your high born best friend from an expereinced, Reputable Breed. Most (not all) expereinced, Reputable Breeders are very attached to their animals and only want the best for them and that means keeping a tight controll on all their health and genetic well being ..........also if you deal with a Reputable Breeder and you happen to end up with a dog/cat that does have issues the breeder will try to work with you to get you another animal OR help solve the problem.

Ok .......now someone eles can have the podium now


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

Help, I'm under fire!








Could we please, please, please start back at the beginning.









I found an interesting web site that you might want to check out....

Kris


----------



## SpringerMom (Mar 10, 2007)

quote name='wolfwood' date='Apr 19 2007, 11:23 AM' post='209543']


> ......health issues (that is what you get with a purebred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I've got to take exception to that. _ANY_ dog can have health issues regardless of breed type or mix. The difference (in health) is that, with a _carefully planned_ breeding by an _expereinced and reputable breeder_ of an identifiable breed (dog or cat), the off-spring will be far less prone to whatever that breed's medical tendencies may be. Reputable breeders  spend an enormous amount of time, money, and energy carefully selecting a future litter's sire & dam - including thoriugh examination of the health history of all dogs within each bloodline. A reputable breeder's  interest is in improving their breed, not simply making more puppies or money. Each puppy within any litter is an individual creature, just as each of us are, and each will have differing health, temperment, and behaviors. Unfortunately, genetics is not always a 'given' and, no matter how careful a breeder may be, some of the puppies (or kittens) may have 'issues'. .... and did I mention _reputable breeders_?

OK - - getting down off the podium now








[/quote]

Hi Guys! EXCELLENTLY STATED WOLFIE!









I am just getting on the site for the first time this week. Our company and getting ready for shows this weekend had priority! My better half told me this evening about this thread ... after he read Wolfie's response he thought it was me on my soap box about buying from REPUTABLE BREEDERS! Then he realized it was Wolfie. All I can say is the following --- And Yes, I am getting on the Soap Box ... I hope I do not offend anyone but people who just breed to be breeding is my biggest Pet Peeve and it makes me sooooo angry!









I currently am on the English Springer Spaniel Coalition for the Responsible Breeder Task Force. We are targeting the puppy millers, which by the way, we have shut down 2 Millers with not only Springers but other breeds too. I must admit this is a long hard road to venture down but we currently have numerous all breed breeders sites linked to our information site. This site tries ... the key word here is TRIES . to educate the puppy buyer to purchase from a REPUTABLE BREEDER which has health clearances, knows their dogs blooodlines, done research on unlying problems, and attempts to breed health dogs ... not pump puppies out like gas at a service station to make a buck and care less what happens to them once they leave. English Springer Rescue has rescued and either placed or destroyed over 5,000 springer spaniels, both adults and puppies, in the last 2 years due to these people who just breed to make the almighty dollar or for the numerous other STUPID reasons (don't even get me started on those









Now back to the food thing --- Would you buy cheap food to feed yourself or your children? I don't think so. So why buy cheap food to feed your 4-Legged Companion? I personally feed and recommend ProPlan Adult.







I have tried other foods and went back to ProPlan. ProPlan is not cheap but it is not the most expensive food on the market either. It serves our Springers and Labs quite well and I will not change. Sure dogs develop allergies to foods, as well as their environment or certain ingredients contained in foods, no matter how much you study and know the dogs in your breeding programs background - it happens. Life is not perfect and neither is any 4-legged creature. Just think about where that particular bag, can or pouch of food could have been processed; some 3 world country and distributed in the US for all you know.

As for the Non-Purebred dogs ---- The same health issues prevail with the Non-Purebred dogs also. My better half had a sheltie mix who had horrible allergies. He spent countless dollars at a local vet going through the same ritual over and over until I convinced him to take her to a specialist. The problem was isolated and a plan with meds and food was developed. She will always have these problems but they are now under control and manageable. Again, this dog was a mixed breed from someone who just wanted to have puppies and make money no doubt.

Just remember this ... REPUTABLE BREEDER will take RESPONSIBILITY for the dog or cat which they choose to create. REPUTABLE BREEDERS do not ... and I repeat, do not, make money on litters of puppies! On the same hand, the REPUTABLE BREEDER will keep in contact the new owner and advise through any problems which may develop during the pet's lifetime, i.e. temperament, health, training, etc. REPUTABLE BREEDERS do not have all the answers but we have a communication channel through the many breed group lists which is very deep in knowledgeable people.







Breeding is a roll of the dice - you never really know what you are going to get until it happens .... be it a Purebred or Mixed.









Sorry if I rambled but do not point a finger at Well- and Repsonsibly-Bred Purebred Dogs from .... REPUTABLE BREEDERS.

Okay - I am getting down from the Soap Box too!

Lori
A REPUTABLE BREEDER for 30 years


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Barron6pack said:


> Help, I'm under fire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please be assured that YOU are not under fire.

Thank you for posting an interesting web site. I happen to have some concerns with the veracity of the web site, but that does not reflect poorly on you.

Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Help, I'm under fire!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please be assured that YOU are not under fire.

Thank you for posting an interesting web site. I happen to have some concerns with the veracity of the web site, but that does not reflect poorly on you.

Ed[/quote]
ABSOLUTELY!! _YOU _ are not under fire! It was the highly charged - and all to often heard - statement that "[you get health problems with purebreds]" which was being responded to.

I, and apparently a few others on this site, have - for good reason - a hot button regarding any statement that implies that, by virtue of simply being a purebred, a dog would be/could be ANY less of a wonderfully healthy, happy family companion for many, many years to come. You hit a perpetually raw & raged nerve for those of us who have dedicated ourselves to erradicating (would 'anialating" be strong here?) irresponsible dog owners who breed their dogs for ANY reason other than to improve a breed line, including the big business of "puppy mills" for petshops and the like. These sources of puppies have done/still do an incredible disservice to the casual pet owner who simply knows no different and, what's even worse, 1000s upon 1000s of living, breathing puppies, some who grow up to be dogs, are the ones who really suffer.

Unfortunately, even the tag of "AKC Registered" now means nothing more than both parents were registered purebreds - it is not a statement of quality and it is the casual pet enthusiast who is simply looking for a wonderful, loving 4-legged family member who buys from pet shops and "backyard" breeders because they have come to believe that (1) the "AKC Registered" advertising means something, (2) they'll save $$$, and (3) you only need to buy from a "Breeder" if you want a "show dog". In fact, if NO ONE bought puppies at pet shops any more and only bought purebred dogs from REPUTABLE BREEDERS, puppy mills would be out of business and backyard "family" breeders would decrease significantly!!! The reality is simply that if you buy a puppy/dog of unknown lineage - you may well be spending more money and are certainly running a much higher risk of heart break. Rescues & Shelters need adoptive families - these dogs are either mixed breeds or "Purebreds" bred by non-reputable breeders (a good breeder will ALWAYS required that a puppy be returned if there's ever cause for buyer/puppy to part company).

You have now said you didn't really mean the words written (and, I, for one, accept that and am VERY pleased to hear it!!!). But, the reality is simply that we hear, see, and try to counter, this same thing in so many ways, every place we turn, day after day after day. We know its not true - YOU know its not true - but the general family pet owner does not. Those of us who have dedicated our lives to this stuff must assume the responsibility of educating all who will listen about ALL dogs....not just showdogs - not even just purebreds. You clearly searched out and found a REPUTABLE BREEDER of your chosen breed (btw, one of my old friends was a CKCS breeder), you are living the reality of the genetics gamble, your breeder is standing by the dog (s)he brought into this world, and you have said you respect her/him & understand. What more could you do? What more could 'we' ask for? No, Kris - YOU, personally, are not under fire!!!


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

We all say things "tongue in cheek." Unfortunately, that does not come across well on a forum. Lesson learned and I won't do that again!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Hum - so where do you think homemade food stacks up?????

We stopped feeding commercial food when our baby was about 8 months old - she would get colitis about every 6 weeks and of course on a Saturday, so emergancy vet here we come - after 3 days of IV fluids and a vet bill to beat all vet bills, the ER vet suggested 1 of 2 things - 1 the super expensive prescription I/D food ($6 a can, 2-3 cans a day) or homemade food - we went homemade and supplement with a high quality vitamin supplement.

We even make her treats - I actually think she eats better than we do!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Not sure if you all have seen this, all I can say .............Oh My







http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18210224/

Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Not sure if you all have seen this, all I can say .............Oh My
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this article is less about a new path of thinking and more about it's only now hitting the media. I would expect that at least some of the 'powers that be' have been considering this possibility from the start... Unfortunately, I certainly have been


----------



## microspouse (Apr 11, 2007)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> Hum - so where do you think homemade food stacks up?????
> 
> We stopped feeding commercial food when our baby was about 8 months old - she would get colitis about every 6 weeks and of course on a Saturday, so emergancy vet here we come - after 3 days of IV fluids and a vet bill to beat all vet bills, the ER vet suggested 1 of 2 things - 1 the super expensive prescription I/D food ($6 a can, 2-3 cans a day) or homemade food - we went homemade and supplement with a high quality vitamin supplement.
> 
> We even make her treats - I actually think she eats better than we do!


If your vet is on board with it and your dog is healthy that is wonderful. The negative I have heard discussed with making your own food is the vitamin issue and it appears that you have that handled. You also have the added benefit of knowing that your dog is not eating something toxic.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Barron6pack said:


> Hum - so where do you think homemade food stacks up?????
> 
> We stopped feeding commercial food when our baby was about 8 months old - she would get colitis about every 6 weeks and of course on a Saturday, so emergancy vet here we come - after 3 days of IV fluids and a vet bill to beat all vet bills, the ER vet suggested 1 of 2 things - 1 the super expensive prescription I/D food ($6 a can, 2-3 cans a day) or homemade food - we went homemade and supplement with a high quality vitamin supplement.
> 
> We even make her treats - I actually think she eats better than we do!


If your vet is on board with it and your dog is healthy that is wonderful. The negative I have heard discussed with making your own food is the vitamin issue and it appears that you have that handled. You also have the added benefit of knowing that your dog is not eating something toxic.
[/quote]
100% agree!!!









*On EDIT: NOTE (for anyone interested): * ALL matters aired here re: purebred dogs, breeders, etc. have been resolved between those of us directly involved in the discussion. As it happens, we are ALL in agreement. All 1 big happy family with lots of 4-leggeds to love! Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well, at least I know where to go for dog advice! (and camping advice!)
I'm not having good luck with dogs...at all.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

"You also have the added benefit of knowing that your dog is not eating something toxic."

Don't count on it. Early yesterday, AP reported that melamine has been found in pig urine, on a California swine farm. Translation: It's now in the human food chain, probably from a rice gluten or rice-based protein supplement. The testing methodology isn't specified, but apparently melamine, when a substance is given the quick and dirty analysis, results in a higher protein number than otherwise would be earned by the substance.

Dear Maggie gone one week now - died on the 13th, at the age of 13 years and 13 days.

Sluggo


----------

